# noun/그래서/근데 말야(말이에요) nuance



## gahando

Hi,

I have a question regarding adding 말야/말이에요 after a noun
e.g.
근데 형님 말이에요
이 냉장고 말인데
그래서 말야 

Seems like the 말야/말이에요/말인데 are pretty superfluous, so I guess there is some 뉘앙스 that I am not aware of. What is this 뉘앙스 that is added by adding 말야/말이에요 ?


----------



## Kross

I think they are kind of an indicator which tells you that something coming next is very important. So you need to pay more attention to it.


----------



## Environmentalist

I agree with Kross.
~ 말인데(요), ~말이에요, ~있자나(요) are used to show you are going to talk about something and get attention from others.

They are not superfluous but they are sometimes.
I understand it seems like they are unnecessay because you can just put a verb right after a subject!!
They are absolutely colloquial expressions and it is just the way we talk. 
We usually need those expressions to clearly avoid ambiguity.
Let's say, you are saying 근데 형님. instead of saying 근데 형님 말이에요.
If you say like that it could mean either that you are just calling 형님(as in a title or an appellation) or that you are going to talk about 형님.
This case we say with different inflections so we can tell whether you're calling him or you're starting talking about him.

The bottom line is we often use them in casual conversations, but it is ok you don't use them.
We can perfectly understand what you are saying!


----------



## yonh

Yes, the 말 is unnecessary. You can just say "근데 형님이요, ..." and "이 냉장고가 ..." without 말. They are filler expressions similar to phrases like "you know", "I mean" or "well" in English. The following words can be either a joke or a serious topic.


----------

